

Father built a machine to transport his kids' teeth straight to the tooth fairy - Brajeshwar
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2013/09/13/this-guy-built-a-machine-to-transport-his-kids-teeth-straight-to-the-tooth-fairy/

======
doug1001
i know a guy who did the same thing a few years ago but when the tooth reached
the tooth fairy (no such thing really, it's more like a consortium of
fairies), he was told that he still had to wait in the queue because priority
is based on exact date-time at which the loss of tooth occurred--so you can't
really expedite reimbursement by jumping the queue. nice try though

------
vezzy-fnord
Quite entertaining, indeed. Good on the father.

On the other hand, if he can do this, I wonder why he's encouraging these age-
old childhood myths. I personally grew up with the knowledge that they weren't
real from the beginning, and can't say I missed some sort of enchantment or
anything. It speeds up your rational thinking.

Still, pretty cool idea.

